# Bolen 1050 Not Pulling



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was using my 1050 to plow the garden with and it just stopped. The engine is running fine. I think it may be an issue with the clutch, not sure. With the engine off and the transmission in low I can reach under and turn the drive shaft with my hand and the tractor will move. There was absolutely no slippage prior to the tractor stopping on it's own. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I found my problem. The spring that is attached to the idler arm has become unattached. It is still attached to the idler arm, however I cannot find where the other end attaches. The idler arm normally holds tension against the belts between the engine and driveline, but with one end of the spring unattached the belts don't have enough tension to move the tractor. The parts diagram shows the spring attaching to a cotter pin, but does not give the location of the cotter pin. I need some help on this please.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I purchased a new cotter pin and all is well. I hope no one really relies on this forum to solve there problems as I received absolutely no help or suggestions whatsoever.


----------



## taffy1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, I just have the same problem, couldn't find where the spring went, a little hole up above, how to get the spring bent enough to get the end in there.....cotter pin, thanks so much, off to fix it now!


----------



## tired-ol-1054 (May 30, 2015)

Any details on this repair? I found the previous owner wrapped a wire around the spring and tied it off to a hole for the right foot rest. It works, but I want it done right.


----------



## tired-ol-1054 (May 30, 2015)

Where exactly does the cotter pin attach?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The cotter pin goes through a hole in the clutch support.This is looking in from the left side of the tractor. It is easier to remove the battery to do it.
View attachment 24521


----------



## tired-ol-1054 (May 30, 2015)

Yup. Found it. Cotter pin is there, but broken. Looks like an easy fix. Thank you!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Same thing happened with mine,a while back,too.
Do you have a manual for it? If not,I can post a link for the PDF Owner's manual.


----------



## tired-ol-1054 (May 30, 2015)

No manuals. I check sams bolens stuff for info pretty often. He doesn't have a 1054 specific manual I don't think.


----------



## tired-ol-1054 (May 30, 2015)

A link here would be great. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The tube frame models should be the same(1050/1054,etc.). I'll try to load one. It opens with Adobe reader.
View attachment 24530


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the Owner's manual,for tube frame models.A gain,it opens with adobe reader,but both are downloadable to disc,or printers.
View attachment 24531


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's another I found,as well. hope they help you.
View attachment 24532


----------

